# Omen v Wolfstraum - Home!



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

We went down to PA yesterday to meet Lee and some of the O litter puppies. Had a great time with Lee, the pups and their mama (Panther). This little guy came home with us, and is doing great in his new home.

Introducing Omen v Wolfstraum:


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> We went down to PA yesterday to meet Lee and some of the O litter puppies. Had a great time with Lee, the pups and their mama (Panther). This little guy came home with us, and is doing great in his new home.
> 
> Introducing Omen v Wolfstraum:


I didn't realize you were only 35 minutes south of me. Congrats.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL pup!

Congrats to you and to Lee too!

Moms


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

He is gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

****, I have puppy fever. 

He is a handsome little guy. Can't wait to see him mature.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks all! He's doing so well in his new home. Slept through most of the night in his crate last night, only had to go out once to go potty. Already responding to his name ... wants to engage, lots of eye contact and so sweet! We are absolutely loving him, and the rest of our animals have taken to him as well ... very calm with the cats, and super sweet with our 5 year old female GSD too!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what a beautiful pup 

it does the heart good to see a pup so able to take on life - confident , well nourished , great condition 

love the name 

lucky you ---- lucky pup - Omen of great things to come


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

awww - my sweet little yellow boy! He is such a love bug and so happy.....I knew he would walk right in and own the place!!!

It was great spending time with you and Liz too!!!! All the pups and Panther had a great time yesterday!

I know we will be seeing lots on him here in the future!


Lee


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

Lucky you!!! Orion arrives here Thursday--can't wait!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats! He's adorable!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

He's a cute little guy. Do you have any plans for him?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations, what a little cutie pie! :wub:


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Thanks all! He's doing so well in his new home. Slept through most of the night in his crate last night, only had to go out once to go potty. Already responding to his name ... wants to engage, lots of eye contact and so sweet! We are absolutely loving him, and the rest of our animals have taken to him as well ... very calm with the cats, and super sweet with our 5 year old female GSD too!


First words I thought of after reading this: Ready, willing and able. 

Love the pic where he's giving full attention.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to the Wolfstraum family!! 

My first girl - Elsa, was from Lee, carried the Belgium kennel name, but her breeding. Now my two youngest are from males from her breeding through a granddaughter of that female. 

Love her dogs and have met many of them over the years. Looking forward to watching all of them grow up, and hope to get a chance to meet Orion. (They will only be about 3 hours away - LOL..., close in this part of the country.)


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations! He looks like a wonderful pup!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> He's a cute little guy. Do you have any plans for him?


We are hoping to do some AKC titles with him and possibly therapy as well. Unsure right now about IPO... Not sure we have the resources or time, but you never know.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm jealous.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> We are hoping to do some AKC titles with him and possibly therapy as well. Unsure right now about IPO... Not sure we have the resources or time, but you never know.


You don't get a Ferrari to park it. You have to want to drive it! Lol.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> You don't get a Ferrari to park it. You have to want to drive it! Lol.


Nope, you get one to enjoy it, and that's exactly what we plan to do. Trust me, there will be no 'parking' involved, lol.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Omen is fitting right in, and proving to be an absolute joy! He's slept through the night in his crate every night with only a single trip out last night around midnight .. i don't restrict water and he was thirsty before we went up to bed last night  

He's actively exploring his new home, and environment. Had his first visit with our vet yesterday which went great. He's met some of the neighbors, children, and seen some of the neighbor hood dogs and cats. Confident and secure in all situations and very observant. Lots of construction going on on my street at the moment and we sat and watched the trucks, equipment and workers for a bit this morning.

Thanks again to Lee, he really is such a great little guy, and so stinkin' sweet!


----------

